# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Top 10 Beaches in India

## andrwclark

GOA
Lakshadweep Islands
Andaman & Nikobar Islands
Daman
Pondicherry
Kovalam
KOchi
Chennai
Mangalore
Tarkarli

----------


## GFI

Below are top India beaches which are also my favorite as well:

Arambol Beach
Vagatot Beach
Chapora Beach
Colva Beach
Baga Beach
Varkala Beach
Kovalam Beach

And Alappuzha Beach is also the top tourist favorite beach spot where number of visitors comes from all over the world.

----------


## jason

Well, Kovalam is one of the finest beaches of Kerala and it is located on the Arabian Sea in southern India. Kovalam has three stunning crescent beaches. The most popular and largest beach is Lighthouse Beach. I’d definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## lucyjannero

Thanks for sharing and this great information about India beaches, i love beaches and visiting so many beaches in Europe country like Blackpool, Brighton, isle of white and some of Greece beaches but planning to go some Asian beaches and heard about Goa beaches in India. really nice useful information.

----------


## caslee

According to my knowledge following are best beaches in India.

- Calangute Beach, Goa
- Anjuna Beach, Goa
- Puri Beach, Orissa
- Marine Beach, Chennai
- Malpe Beach, Udupi
- Kovalam Beach, Kerala 
And also so many nice beaches in Lakshadweep and Andaman.

----------


## jackmark

The sounds range from a gentle rumbling to a mighty roar. The beaches sport amazing variety. We have vast stretches of golden or dazzling white sand, hard beaches or rocky beaches with crags, crevices and caves. Most of these beaches are some of the most sought-after holiday destinations offering luxurious resorts or simple cottages and hotels amidst exotic landscapes and breathtaking scenic beauty.Another beach is situated in the south of France and is called the "Naked City". Here's why it's called a city. Well out here you can not only sunbathe and swim in the nude, but you also have the option of shopping, banking and dg — all in the buff! This three-mile-long beach offers you almost all the activities of a city. As you can well believe, this beach is packed through the summers — its wonderful weather and festive atmosphere adding to its many charms. This tantalising beach with its clear waters and stone-free sand is a hot favourite amongst the young. Situated close to Denmark's capital - Copenhagen - it attracts a lot of visitors during sunny days. If you are one for scenic beauty this beach offers you a spectacular view of Sweden and the Bresund Bridge that links the two countries. You also have the choice of beach sports - or you can simply chill with a beer and watch the beautiful bods around.

----------


## ttconsultantservices

Well, Kovalam is one of the finest beaches of Kerala and it is located on the Arabian Sea in southern India. Kovalam has three stunning crescent beaches. The most popular and largest beach is Lighthouse Beach. Id definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place. 




Trademark Search India

----------


## jacquescook

I love beaches and visiting so lots of beaches in Europe country like Blackpool, Brighton, isle of white and a number of Greece beaches but planning to go some Asian beaches and heard about Goa beaches in India. lovely useful information.

----------


## anmolmark

We present to you the top 10 beach destinations in India.

Goa
Famous world wide, Goa has some of the finest beaches in India

Lakshadweep Islands
Quiet and uninhabited beaches - one of the best in India

Andaman & Nikobar Islands
Stunningly beautiful and secluded beaches

Daman
Beautiful and unspoilt beaches with a long shore-line

Pondicherry
Exotic, colorful & peaceful - fantastic blend of French and Indian culture

Kovalam
Home to three fabulous beaches and numerous resorts in Kerala

Chennai
Home to Marina beach - one of the longest in Asia; golden sand & shimmering clear blue sea water

Mangalore
Beautiful, exotic, lustrous and virgin beaches

Tarkarli
Magnificient, clean white sand beaches

Kochi
One of the finest, most charming beaches of the world

----------


## haddinsteve

There are so many beached in India But These are mine most favorite Beaches Like :  Colva Beach ,Arambol Beach ,  Chapora Beach , Baga Beach ,  Kovalam Beach , Vagatot Beach ,Varkala Beach ,Calangute Beach , Anjuna Beach , Puri Beach , Marine Beach..

----------


## alexmyke

There are some most beautiful and lovely beaches in India. Polalem Beach, Calangute Beach, Vagator Beach, Marina Beach, Gokarna Beach, Anjuna Beach and Lakshadweep Beaches.

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks Andrwclark, The information given by you is really very good.

----------


## danielhuerta

Calangute Beach
 Varkala Beach
Vagator Beach
Kovalam Beach
Kashid Beach
 Anjuna Beach
Marina Beach
. Juhu Beach
 Baga Beach
Gokarna Beach

----------


## johan

top 10 Beaches in India
1. Candolim Beach, Goa
2. Karaikal Beach, Pondicherry
3. Vagator Beach, Goa
4. Kovalam Beach, Kerala
5. Bangaram Beach, Lakshadweep
6. Radhanagar Beach, Andaman and Nicobar Islands
7. Cherai Beach, Kerala
8. Ullal Beach, Mangalore
9. Tarkarli Beach, Maharashtra
10. Nagoa Beach, Diu

----------


## TanyaVyas

Here is little else which spells vacation quite as loudly as a picture of a sandy beach with a border of green palm trees and a frothy white and blue coastline. With a couple of ships out sailing in the deep blue sea and an umbrella sheltering you from the hot sun as you sip a cool drink and laze in your chair. The beach experience is one of the best holidays you can have.

Considering the rather large coastline that India has, it is surprising that there is a shortage of good holiday spots near beaches. Besides Goa, which really developed its holiday tourism industry other places have just one odd famous beach which can be used as a holiday destination.

Although things are getting better as more people get aware of the potential and potency of tourism dollars. Here's a list of the ten most popular beaches in India (as per Yahoo!), I hope it has your favorite as well.

1. Calangute Beach
Located in Goa, it has a great many eateries and lots of things to do. From para-sailing, to horse riding to beach combing you can do it all. Shopping in the areas around it is also good, but don't forget to bargain.

2. Varkala Beach
Located in Kerela this place is famous as a beach resort. If you do go visit the 900 year old Janardana Swami Temple which is an important shrine for the followers of Lord Visnu or the Vaishnavites.

3. Vagator Beach
Again located in Goa although much more to the north.It is about half an hour's drive from Panajim. It is place where you can see the salty sea and two fresh water lakes with a couple of kms of each other. The trek is long if you have kids along.

4. Kovalam Beach
Located in Kerela about 16 kms away from the capital city of Thiruvanthapuram, Kovalam has long been popular with holiday makers. It takes you half an hour to get here and the True Malabar experience is to be experienced to be believed. Especially in the local cuisine.

5. Kashid Beach
Located in Maharashtra, this beach is located near Janjira at Murud. It is about fours hour drive from Mumbai, but the peace and quiet are worth it. Kashid is quite close to Alibagh and can be taken in as a day trip if you are holidaying there.

6. Anjuna Beach
Located in Goa again, this beach is not as famous as its Flea Market. The visit to this flea market will make you wonder how such diverse goods can be sold in one single place. You can pick up literally anything here. Definitely worth a visit.

7. Marina Beach
Located in Tamil Nadu, it is the second longest beach stretch in the world. Four and a half kms to be exact. Unfortunately it is also one of the beaches that was devastated in the Tsunami and so has seen a major dip in visitors since then.

8. Juhu Beach
Located in Mumbai, this has to be one of the dirtiest and most crowded beaches in the world. However if you go in the early hours of the morning for a jog, you may enjoy it.

9. Baga Beach
Located in Goa, and a popular one for foreign tourists, the eateries in this beach serve some authentic continental food. Great for the shacks and also for the yummy sea food restaurants here.

10. Gokarna Beach
Located in Karnataka, this beach is just waking up to its potential. If you are looking for pure raw natural beauty, the beaches south of the jungle will capture your heart. Breathtakingly beautiful are the words that come to mind.

 :Smile:

----------


## BartonDenley

These are my favourite beach in India. Rishikonda beach in Visakhapatnam, Cola Beach in Goa, Candolim beach in Goa, Baga Beach in Goa, Mandrem Beach in Goa, Lighthouse Beach in Kerala, Varkala Beach in Kerala, Cavelossim Beach in Goa, Radhanagar Beach in Andaman and Agonda Beach, Agonda (Goa).

----------


## lukejamie07

Beaches in Kokan are so peaceful and clean.some beaches are as follows

Tarkarli beach
Diveagar beach
Alibagh beach
Shiroda beach

----------


## goadotbiz

Below are top Goa India beaches which are also my favorite as well:

Arambol Beach
Vagatot Beach
Chapora Beach
Colva Beach
Baga Beach
Varkala Beach
Kovalam Beach

Baga beach, A paradise for tourists, this white sand beach never runs out of its energy and vibrancy.

----------


## LeslieAKellogg

Not interested

----------


## penny19983

I appreciate you giving this useful information about India's beaches. I enjoy going to beaches, and I've been to many in Vietnam, including Sam Son, Do Son, the Isle of White, and a few Greek beaches. However, I've heard good things about the Asian beaches in Cua Lo. incredibly helpful information

----------


## peppor17443

I simply want to tell you that I am new to weblog and definitely liked this blog site. Very likely Im going to bookmark your blog. You absolutely have wonderful stories. Cheers for sharing with us your blog.

----------

